
Why Vietnam Is Quitting Facebook - tomohawk
http://www.atimes.com/article/why-vietnam-is-quitting-facebook/
======
timwaagh
the title should be 'why some vietnamese activists might move on from
facebook'. i think conducting any kind of foreign policy operation would be a
mistake.

the problem is: people seem to enjoy great freedom and are generally content.
by supporting the activists by having facebook pull out the USA might cause a
few problems but it is not going to force regime change, so they might as well
do nothing. it would just make the lives of ordinary vietnamese a bit worse.

------
tim333
There doesn't seem much evidence in the article or otherwise that Vietnam is
quitting facebook. As it says facebook had 53 million users out of a
population of 96 million. Also I've got about 40 Vietnamese facebook friends
and have not noticed any quitting. It's pretty well known there that if you
publish overthrow the government type stuff in any public media it's asking
for problems and I don't think anyone thinks of facebook as a secure medium
that no one can track you on. At least it's openly available as is the rest of
the internet unlike China next door.

re

>"there is now no safe place left in Vietnam for people to speak freely,” said
Clare Algar, Amnesty International’s director of global operations

You'd imagine if they want to post overthrow the government type stuff they'd
use some anonymous service like reddit etc. Facebook isn't really the place.

